
TV documentary about life extension and immortality - kieckerjan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KscnT6FxMIQ
======
kieckerjan
This program was briefly discussed on HN in a thread about which SF authors to
interview:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15330453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15330453).
Here is the link to the original documentary in Dutch:
[http://www.uitzendinggemist.net/aflevering/426766/Vpro_Tegen...](http://www.uitzendinggemist.net/aflevering/426766/Vpro_Tegenlicht.html)

